# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  разница между  "учить" и "обучать"

## gunners

Какая разница между этими предложениями? 
Их этому учили, и они это сейчас знают.
Их этому обучали, и они это сейчас знают. 
Если можно, приводите, пожалуйста, примеры чтобы было понятнее.
Спасибо.

----------


## Lampada

> Какая разница между этими предложениями? 
> Их этому учили, и они это сейчас знают.
> Их этому обучали, и они это сейчас знают. 
> Если можно, приводите, пожалуйста, примеры чтобы было понятнее.
> Спасибо.

 Лучше "Их этому обучали, и они это сейчас _умеют делать_".

----------


## gRomoZeka

Both sentences are ok. The difference is minimal: "oбучать" sounds slightly more formal (like it was an organized process or something), but that's it. 
Also note that the only meaning of "oбучать" is to teach/to train, while "учить" has other meanigs as well (to teach and to learn, to name the main).    

> Лучше "Их этому обучали, и они это сейчас _умеют делать_".

 I don't see why it's better. You just changed the meaning of the sentence. What if they were taught geography? "Делать" just won't fit!

----------


## Ramil

You can use учить(ся), научить(ся) when you speak either of experience or knowledge or both. You can't use обучить(ся) or обучать(ся) when you speak of experience, these words deal with knowledge only.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> You can use учить(ся), научить(ся) when you speak either of experience or knowledge or both. You can't use обучить(ся) or обучать(ся) when you speak of experience, these words deal with knowledge only.

 Do you think so? Cannot we say "Его обучили работать на компьютере" or "Их обучают управлять самолётом". I doubt...

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  You can use учить(ся), научить(ся) when you speak either of experience or knowledge or both. You can't use обучить(ся) or обучать(ся) when you speak of experience, these words deal with knowledge only.   Do you think so? Cannot we say "Его обучили работать на компьютере" or "Их обучают управлять самолётом". I doubt...

 It's not experience, it's a skill. Experience is something like that: 
I've been deceived twice, I've learnt that strangers are not to be trusted.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Just to put an end to this argument: *УЧИТЬ*
1._ кого (что) чему и с неопр._ Передавать кому–н. какие–н. знания, навыки.  _Учить русскому языку. Учить играть в шахматы._ 
2._ перен., кого (что) чему и с неопр._ Наставлять; передавать свой опыт, свои взгляды.  _Мать детей хорошему учит._
3. _что._ То же, что изучать (разг.).  _Учить иностранные языки._ 
etc.  *ОБУЧАТЬ*
То же, что учить (в 1 знач.). 
I.e. "обучать" is an exact equivalent of "учить" in it's first meaning: *"to pass on knowledge, to teach skills"*. So in the examples *gunners* gave us these two verbs are (almost) complete synonyms.

----------


## Lampada

> ...*"to pass on knowledge, to teach skills"*. So in the examples *gunners* gave us these two verbs are (almost) complete synonyms.

 У меня _обучать_ в первую очередь ассоциируется  с _обучать/ся какому-нибудь ремеслу._

----------


## Rtyom

Я бы не сказал, что обязательно ремеслу, но у каждого свои ассоциации.  ::

----------


## gunners

спасибо, ребята.
значит, здесь "учить = обучать"

----------

